# Club Blinko Scam



## Joddle (Jan 24, 2009)

We occasionally need mobile broadband and in July signed up for the Yoigo 7euros per month package. We cheked in the shop very carfully the terms andconditions and bought our own USB dongle from Yoigo and although the amount of download on the tarriff we signed up to was pretty limited it would provide enough cover for what we needed when not on our normal landline based broadband. However recently we have had amounts of 25e and 49e taken by Yoigo from our account rather than the contracted 9euros.

On contacting Yoigo they say we have since "signed up" to a download package called "Blinko" and have been receiving downloads from them - but this is not correct - we have signed up to nothing and certainly have not been downloading anything. All we use the mobile ADSL for is to view a few sites associated with our work and check emails and occasionally to use messenger. 

Has anyone else fallen foul of this and if so what did they do? - it seems to be some sort of scam or con or possibly a malware issue although my system security system has not detected anything. Yoigo seem pretty unwilling to do much about it - is there an equivelent of trading standards in Spain?


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

I had a problem with this on my pay as you go mobile. No sooner had I put on 10 euros and it was all used up. I was continually getting texts which I did not even open but about 2 euros a time was been taken off. When I went to vodaphone about it was told it was nothing to do with them and they were unable to block these texts. In the end I put a new sim card in which seems to be okay now.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I really hate to say this, but moviestar/ telefonica(may the the fleas of 10,000 camels infest their underwear) & orange give good service for mobile internet


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Scroll down the page until you get to "similar threads". There are 2 threads about Club Blinko in Spain.

Warning - don't give out your mobile number to everyone who asks for it.


----------

